# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Medler

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

MEDLER
Medlerin adına ilk defa Asur Kralı Salmanazar'ın, NAMRİ yöresi KASSİT Beyi YANGU'yu yenmesinin anlatıldığı metinde rastlanır... NAMRİ şimdi Kuzey Irak'tadır. 

MED ve PART uluslarının Ari FARSLAR'dan farklı olduğu, çeşitli Batılı tarih yazarları tarafından belirtilmelidir. Dr. Rıza Nur da MEDLER ve PARTLAR'ı TüRK sayar. 
Aslında hepsi HERODOT TARİHİ'ne girmiş olan İSKİT hükümdarı GOG'un iki oğluna bağlanır. HERODOT'un MEDİES dediği oğul MEDLER'in, PROTHİES dediği oğul da PARTLAR'ın atasıdır. Yukarda belirttiğimiz gibi İSKİT TüRKü bu iki oğul, ASUR kaynaklarında MARATİ ve PARATİ diye geçmektedir. 

Batılı tarihçilerde HİTİTLER'den sonra MEDLER'i de Ari gösterme çabaları vardır. Böylece SüMER, ELAM, Mısır, Babil, Asur gibi TURANİ ve Sami imparatorluklarla yarışabilmek için Ari devletler çıkartmaya çalışırlar. 

M.ü.708-550 tarihleri arasında hüküm süren MEDLER; Asurlar, Babilliler ve Lidyalılar ile yakın ilişki kurdular. 

Daha önce (M.ü.1100) Asur kralı Tiglatpileser de Medler ile savaşmıştır... ünlü Semiramis'in eşi 3. Adat-Nirari, Medlere karşı bir çok seferler yapmıştır. Fakat asıl Tiglatpileser M.ü.744 de çeşitli aşiretlerin anlaşmazlığından yararlanarak Medlere saldırmış ve 60.000 tutsak almış, çok ganimet elde etmiştir. 

M.ü.729'da 2. Sargon Samera'yı zaptederek bütün Yahudileri Habur Irmağı kıyılarına sürdü. Bu dönemde Medler küçük derebeylikler halinde ve Asurlulara bağlı olarak yaşamışlardır... Bu çağdan kalan heykel ve kabartmalar müzeleri doldurur. Dunak dolaylarında Kemtai yazıtları da önemli izler taşır. 

Fakat çok geçmeden Medler Asur hakimiyetinden kurtulmuşlardır. Mannarlı Dayaukku adlı becerikli bir komutanın etrafında toplanmışlar ve Asurları yenmişlerdir. Dayaukku Hamedan'ı merkez yapmış ve kendine yabancı askerlerden bir hassa alayı kurmuştur. 

Daha sonra kral Phaortes ve Kyaksares zamanında Medler güçlendi. Ordu düzene girdi. Her askere bir kılıç, ok ve yay verildi. Savaş stratejisi değişti. Buna göre birlikler kaçarmış gibi geri çekilip, sonra birden dönerek düşmanı ok yağmuruna tutuyorlardı. 

Roma tarihçisi Marcellin "Bu tür savaş sistemi karşı tarafta panik yaratıyordu. Neft yağına bulanmış oklar saplandığı her şeyi yakıyordu. Bunlar üstüne su döküldüğünde büsbütün yanıyordu". 

MED mülkü üç büyük eyalete ayrılmıştı. 1.si Büyük Medya (Irak), 2.si Artropatan Medyası (Azerbeycan), 3.sü Rages (Tahran yöresi) idi. Bu OĞUZ HAN'ın ülkesini üç oğlu arasında pay etmesini andırıyor... Aynı taksimi şehname İran hükümdarı Feridun'a yaptırır. Feridun'un bir oğlunun adı da TUC'tur.(sonradan TüRK olur) 

Kyaksar(Sirus) Babil kralı Nabupalassar ile birleşerek Ninova'ya saldırdı ve Asur krallığını iyice zayıflattı. (M.ü.612) Bu sırada büyük bir İSKİT ordusu Kyaksar'ı arkadan kuşattı ve geri püskürtü. Kyaksar yenilmesine rağmen İSKİT kralı MADYES ile komutanlarını bir ziyafete davet edip hepsini öldürttü. 

Kyaksar, M.ü. 626'da Asurbanibal ölünce bir kere daha Ninova'ya saldırıp Asur krallığını ortadan kaldırdı. 

Fanatik Kürt ayırımcılar bu tarihi Kawa efsanesi ile birleştirip, Kürt takviminin ilk yılı sayarlar!... Demirci Kawa'ya işte bu olayda büyük rol verirler. Hatta MED hanedanını onunla başlatan tarihçilere(!) rastlanır. 

Halbuki Yılmaz üztuna, Devletler ve Hanedanlar adlı eserinde MED hükümdarlarını şu isimlerle verir: 


- DAYAUKKU (Yunancası Desoces, Phraortes'in oğlu) 
- AşAşRİTA (Yunancası Phraortes, Dayaukku'nun oğlu) 

- UWAHşATRA (Yunancası Cyxares, Aşaşrita'nın oğlu) 

- İşTUMEGON (Yunancası Astyages, Aşaşrita'nın oğlu) 

Görüldüğü gibi Herodot'un ve efsanenin belirtiğinden tek farklı husus, MEDLER'in MEDİES'ten değil de İranlıların Ferhad dedikleri (Herodot'ta PHROTHİES diye geçer) Phraortes'in soyundan görünmeleridir. 

Bu konuda yeni araştırmalar yapılması çok yararlı olacaktır. Ne var ki, PHROTHİES'in soyundan da olsalar; yine GOG'a, yani TüRKLER'e bağlıdırlar. 

Bunlardan İşTUMEGON, LİDYA kralı KROİSOS'un kızkardeşi prenses ARYENİS ile evlendi. Ancak oğlu 2. KYAKSAR genç yaşta ölünce, MED hanedanı son buldu. Tahta kendine bağlı Anzan kralı ile evlendirdiği kızının oğlu BüYüK KİROS geçti. Böylece PERS hanedanı başladı. 

Batılıların yüzünü güldüren bu sözde Ari imparatorluk, ne var ki ana tarafından TüRK kanı taşıyordu!.. Zaten İran'ın kaderi ELAMLAR döneminden şAH İSMAİL'e, hatta 1925 yılına kadar hep TüRKLER tarafından yönetilmek olmuştur... Persler, Sasaniler ve şimdikiler istisna addedilmelidir. 

Yılmaz üztuna MEDLER'i Ari sayar... Ama ona göre TüRKLER de Aridir!.. 

Böylece MEDLER yine bir TüRK boyu olur. 

MEDLER de İSKİTLER gibi göçebe bir uygarlığa sahiptiler. (İSKİTLER için bakınız: BATI ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü) 

Pers kralları MEDLER'e bağlı Anzan dönemi ile başlatılır. İlk kral Hahamaniş'tir ki, Yunancası Archemenes diye geçer. Farslar ise bu kralı CEMşİD diye bilirler ki, efsaneye göre şarabı ilk bulan o imiş... CAM-I CEM tabiri CEMşİD'İN KADEHİ anlamındadır, tasavvufta çok geçer. 

Bu krallık damatlık yolu ile KİROS (Sirus) tarafından PERS İmparatorluğu'na dönüştürülmüştür. 

O tarihe kadar görülmüş en büyük imparatorluğu kuran Persler, bugünkü TüRKMENİSTAN'a yönelince, TüRK Hakanı ALP ER TUNGA ve halefleri ile bitmez tükenmez mücadelelere girdiler.... Farslar'ın EFRASYAB dedikleri bu efsanevi hakan ve İRAN-TURAN çekişmesi, Zerdüştler'in kutsal kitabı AVESTA'ya bile yansımıştır. 

Pers imparatorları Arşa ve Darius'un damadı olan MAKEDONYALI İSKENDER M.ü. 330 yılında ülkeyi ele geçirerek Pers hanedanına son verdi... Görüldüğü gibi bu dönemde de Kürt sayılabilecek bur halk yoktur. 

email: [email protected]

----------

